# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Iphone vẫn mở nguồn - full sóng nhưng đt khác gọi đến thi báo "ko liên lạc được"

## namsgu3979

chào các bạn , 
con iphone 2g của e dạo này bị cái chứng* "vẫn mở nguồn - full sóng nhưng đt khác gọi đến thi báo "ko liên lạc được"* . lúc bị lúc ko , tỉ lệ là gọi 3 lần bị 1 lần - thay sim khác vào cũng bị . các bạn có ai biết nguyên nhân tại sao và biết cách khắc phục ko ? chỉ mình với . 
hay ai biết chỗ nào ở sg sửa iphone mát tay , uy tín thì chỉ mình với nhe . thanks các bạn rất nhiều , mong tin .

----------

